# The Three HorseShoes Inn - Devon



## harhphoto (Jul 21, 2014)

Really disappointed with the poor success we had with this trip, but decided to visit this little place right during the thunder and lightening we had recently (which was freaky enough in itself!), we got into the building fine until a rather rude neighbor followed in after us, meaning the trip was cut short...

So a warning to anyone who intends to visit this place in the future, the neighbours aren't too friendly. Anyway, managed to get a few shots before this occurred.

Enjoy! 


_DSC0048 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0050 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0049 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0052 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0055 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0062 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0074 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0075 by hannaharh, on Flickr


_DSC0076 by hannaharh, on Flickr


1937889_10152514403860469_1334297795_n (1) by hannaharh, on Flickr


10524060_10152514403065469_1229472027_n by hannaharh, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pity you didn't get more pictures, but these are good.


----------



## chazman (Jul 22, 2014)

agreed,great pics. funny seeing a golf club on the pooltable instead of a cue


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Bloody nosey neighbours!  
Glad you still managed to get this set!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2014)

I Like the accomodation sign it made me smile.


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Bloody nosey neighbours!
> Glad you still managed to get this set!



We tell nosy folk that we are looking for somewhere to set up a shelter for homeless people or a relocation site for eastern European’s or anything else that will screw their head and take their minds off us. 
The pics you did get were good, Thanks.


----------



## harhphoto (Jul 23, 2014)

smiler said:


> We tell nosy folk that we are looking for somewhere to set up a shelter for homeless people or a relocation site for eastern European’s or anything else that will screw their head and take their minds off us.
> The pics you did get were good, Thanks.



Thats not a bad idea 
My friend who joined me jokingly told them we wanted a pint... didn't go down too well!


----------

